# Ways to cool Cattle off?



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

That thread of the Bull that died from possibly Heat stress made me think and read all the threads given.
So I thought I'd ask for different ways to cool them down.
My Bull (Highland) has a really hard time when it gets hot and I always hose him down if I'm home,but it said that doing that with cold water could be dangerous too.
So aside from having a cool barn or pond,what can one do?
I personally have a couple single trees and a 8x24 run in shed (5 head) but for when it gets really hot what would help?
Would a fan in the shed help?
If I hose them down ,maybe just do the hind 1/4,would that be safer?
Can you hose them down after dark,or does that invite other problems?
What about making them a big mud puddle, would that help or just invite other problems?
Thanks for any suggestions,
Chris


----------



## SCRancher (Jan 11, 2011)

The county agent (retired now) said he would run a mist generating sprinkler that they could stand in. But he said normally just providing shade is enough.


----------



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks SCRancher, I guess I forgot to say low cost to most smaller herds.
Yes ,the sprinklers sound ideal, and would be worth it for a Dairy or lg. beef herd .
I always thought shade would be enough but after reading those articles of how many cattle die every year from heat stress ,it got me thinking.
I wonder though....did they have shade?
Do feedlot cattle always have some shade? 
I would think one MUST have some sort of shade but maybe not everyone?
Thanks,Chris


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

They do make a shade cloth you can run between poles so they have shade and no side walls. Shade, breeze, and water to drink is about all you can do, if you do spray them down I never go much above the belly and legs. > Marc


----------



## DJ in WA (Jan 28, 2005)

I feel for your bull.

He simply isn't designed for your heat. You can keep him alive with significant measures, but sure seems easier to get another breed with lighter colored and shorter hair.

Maybe you could clip his hair in the summer.

Here's my solution to the heat. British Whites - light hair, with pigment on eyes, nose, ears.


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

They would certainly appreciate some shade, with the sides open so breezes can blow through. Trees are great. The moisture that evaporates from the leaves makes a natural form of air conditioning.

Water carries a lot of problems, with the mud it makes. Mud isn't good to feet. It also matts their hair and ruins their built-in shade. Their long horns are a help to them. They can cool blood in their horns.

My cattle like to lie on dry bare dirt. Sometimes they'll scuff up a place to use. You can see the pecking order within the herd by seeing who gets the prime spots and who has to stand around the edges.

Highlands developed their heavy coats in the cool highlands of Scotland. They're not going to fare as well on the plains. You don't live in the high mountains of Illinois, do you?

Genebo
Paradise Farm


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

DJ in WA said:


> Here's my solution to the heat. British Whites - light hair, with pigment on eyes, nose, ears.


Beautiful!


----------



## 65284 (Sep 17, 2003)

Most farm supply stores sell big fans made for that purpose, they are often seen at fairs and cattle shows. One of those fans and some heavy extension cords, and rigging up some sort of open sided shelter for shade might be a good investment. At first glance that seem expensive, but compared to the cost of a dead animal and having to buy a replacement, they are relatively cheap.


----------



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

DJ ,I'm only in Ohio,not some southern state.
I wanted to get a breed that can take harsh winters,how do those beautiful BW do in that? I never see them around here.
It used to not get that hot around here,well for a few days here and there, but now it seems more and more. One good thing (well ,or bad for the pasture) is that we've had hot ,dry days, so not much humidity ,which according to the articles is the real killer.
Genebo...no,Ohio,and on a hill and they have the run in shed ,so usually breezy,but I'd just like to make them more comfy on the really hot days.
My Bull is the only one that really seems to suffer though! He's 3 now.
Springvalley.....so it's ok to hose them off if you just do the legs even with cold water on a hot day? 
And the shadecloth ,would be like a roof then?
I don't know,it's so windy here,would it last a while?
Thanks so much,Chris


----------



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

65284 said:


> Most farm supply stores sell big fans made for that purpose, they are often seen at fairs and cattle shows. One of those fans and some heavy extension cords, and rigging up some sort of open sided shelter for shade might be a good investment. At first glance that seem expensive, but compared to the cost of a dead animal and having to buy a replacement, they are relatively cheap.


I have my 8x24 run in shed . All 5 fit in it and are usually in it or besides it in the shade during the heat of the day. It is actually a little more open ,like on top of the sidewalls, to get a little more air movement.
I might get a smaller one of those fans. Just wanted to know if it really helps!
Thanks so much,Chris


----------



## SCRancher (Jan 11, 2011)

I have Black Angus cattle running in South Carolina (HOT and HUMID) - in July and August there is 1/2 of 1 paddock that I don't use because there is no woods for them to get into. The rest of the paddocks they have access to woods.

From what I can tell mine are doing fine.

Ohio being a bit north of me and cooler in general I would suspect your cattle will be fine with just providing some trees/woods like Marc said.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Something the old timers did around here years ago, if you have no trees, and shade cloth does cost money, they would use the wood slat snow fence. Set four poles in the ground, put two 2x6`s across the ends and then fasten the snow fence from one 2x6 to the other one on the other two poles. And you canrun two or three passes of the snow fence across the area. Basicly the fence is four foot tall, so three passes will be 12 feet, so you will need a twelve foot 2x6 on the ends of your poles. This system blocks out 50% of the sun, so not the best, but better than nothing. > Marc


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

There are lots of Highlands here in Virginia. My neighbors had a couple a few years back and their Highlands had no problems.


----------



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

Well,like I said, I do have enough shade for them ,just wanted to know some more options if we get some 100 degree humid days and I want to make them more comfy.
I also think most cattle would be fine but there is always the exception.
Like I said ,my bull has the hardest time in it ,and he's not even black .
The others do a lot better in the heat (all Highlands too).
Just want to prevent anything bad happening to him since he seems to tolerate it less.
Thanks so much,Chris


----------



## DJ in WA (Jan 28, 2005)

genebo said:


> There are lots of Highlands here in Virginia. My neighbors had a couple a few years back and their Highlands had no problems.


Sure, you can keep them alive. That does not mean it is good. They will have heat stress, causing decreased appetite, wasting energy to cool themselves (increased respiratory rate, etc), and negative effects on fertility.

http://www.cattletoday.com/archive/2007/June/CT1033.shtml



> The thermocomfort zone for cattle varies depending on a large group of factors including body condition, *hair coat length*, [I'll add dark hair color], plane of nutrition, health, breed, age and acclimation. In general, cattle do not handle heat as well as humans. In the midst of a typical summer, cattle are generally less comfortable than humans at the same environmental temperature. Something to consider is that cattle begin feeling the effects of the heat at about 70 degrees F. What that means is that producers need to consider the fact that their cattle are probably hot even when they themselves are not.
> 
> In the initial or early stages, when cattle start to suffer from heat, the early signs are not always apparent. Feed and roughage intake may drop a little but the animal may be fairly uncomfortable way before that. As cattle heat up and feed intake drops, cattle begin using additional energy in order to help keep themselves cool, therefore, heat stress reduces production and efficiency. Once this performance level drops it becomes very difficult to get it back. This is especially true in growing and feedlot cattle. Some of this loss is carried all the way through to the packinghouse. In many cases with growing and feedyard cattle the losses can equal ten percent or more.
> 
> ...


----------



## DJ in WA (Jan 28, 2005)

ufo_chris said:


> DJ ,I'm only in Ohio,not some southern state.
> I wanted to get a breed that can take harsh winters,how do those beautiful BW do in that? I never see them around here.


For British breeds (angus, hereford, shorthorn, british white, murray gray, etc) winter is not the problem. I guarantee you they are happier at 20 below than they are at 90 plus humidity.

Yes, you are not in the south, but you do have heat and humidity. Not a good combination.

Light haired British breeds work best for hot summers and cold winters. Like murray grey, red angus, british whites, etc. Skin pigment is good on exposed areas also to prevent sunburn.


----------



## CesumPec (May 20, 2011)

According to this article, hosing a horse down to cool him off is a good idea, that it is a myth that you will shock them.

http://www.livingthecountrylife.com/animals/horses/help-horses-keep-their-cool/?page=1

I can't imagine a cow would be different in this respect, but I'll leave that to the experienced cattlemen to say for sure.


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

The Irish Dexter is a British breed that is very popular in Canada, and down to the southern borders of the US.

They are a horned breed, like the Highlands, and the horns provide some degree of temperature control.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

Around here, the cattle wade into the stock tanks to stay cool in the summer. Can you build a tank for them?


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

CesumPec said:


> According to this article, hosing a horse down to cool him off is a good idea, that it is a myth that you will shock them.
> 
> http://www.livingthecountrylife.com/animals/horses/help-horses-keep-their-cool/?page=1
> 
> I can't imagine a cow would be different in this respect, but I'll leave that to the experienced cattlemen to say for sure.


The only thing you want to hose down on a horse or cattle would be belly and legs, and you won`t want to get them cold, just cool. I have done this for years with draft horses, when we were on the show circuit. But you never want to run cold water on their back or this will shock them for sure. > Marc


----------



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

Light haired British breeds work best for hot summers and cold winters. Like murray grey, red angus, british whites, etc. Skin pigment is good on exposed areas also to prevent sunburn.


Highlands are a British breed ,and some have light hair (mine are red and blond,only the bull is dunn). And they do loose most of the longer hair in summer. 
But shouldn't the long hair be insulation against the heat too?
Thanks,Chris


----------



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

farmergirl said:


> Around here, the cattle wade into the stock tanks to stay cool in the summer. Can you build a tank for them?


HMMMM,what kid of stock tanks are those? 
I have the bathtub looking galvanized ones. They would need to be lower and hold the weight ,are they concrete?
Thanks,Chris


----------



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

DJ,I just read the other thread again and you said this :
"We are trying to use animals from a cool climate (British/Scottish) in hot and humid areas.

Asking for trouble."

But the British whites are a British breed too.:hrm:
Thanks,Chris


----------



## spinandslide (Jun 6, 2008)

I know a gentleman who installed a misting system in his barn..the cows love it...well, at least mine did when they went to his place to get bred..the cattle hilton..then home to pasture and no misters..they were not happy. 

I am thankful for the brimmer in my cows..while they definantly get hot, they seem to fare better in our 100 plus degree heat then others...but it's a tradeoff..cold cold winters are not their friends.


----------



## CesumPec (May 20, 2011)

springvalley said:


> The only thing you want to hose down on a horse or cattle would be belly and legs, and you won`t want to get them cold, just cool. I have done this for years with draft horses, when we were on the show circuit. But you never want to run cold water on their back or this will shock them for sure. > Marc


Marc - I'm not saying you're wrong, because I'm no expert, just wondering. There are lots of things that I've known forever that I later find out were wrong. Case in point, nectarines are a peach/plum cross, heard it all my life. This forum just told me it is not true and a quick fact check proved that a nectarine is just a peach with a recessive no-fuzzy-skin gene. My point, how do you really know you'll shock them?

My sister was very ill for years as a small child and ice water baths were required to rapidly lower her temp below 104. Granted, she isn't a horse...

We also run a hose with well water over our horse after a hard summer workout. He seems to like it as long as it doesn't get near his ears. We also will lope him thru the fields and then swim him across a creek on the way home. Just as long as he can touch bottom, he is quite happy in the water. Still trying to teach him proper freestyle and breaststroke.


----------



## Cheribelle (Jul 23, 2007)

I was also very surprised when I visited a friend who trains racehorses, and watched him hose them down after a workout. He said the water didn't stay cold when it hit the hot horse.... 
Mine never gets a real workout, so not a real issue here.


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Simplest way I know of to cool Highlands in summer is a good set of clippers... even came close to this couple times when summers were hot in AK...


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

If the bull does not tolerate the heat well, is he the best choice for a herd sire? Are you creating a whole new generation of heat-intolerant cattle? Your cattle, your money, your decision, just something to think about.

In the meantime, yes, I think a fan in the shed would help if he spends time in there. It would have to be mounted up out of reach. Not a plastic-blade fan like you buy at WalMart for home use, but a good commercial or industrial type of fan that is heavy duty and really moves air.


----------



## Del Gue (Apr 5, 2010)

My horses run in shed has a large fan in the wall in a wire cage. They like standing/napping in there on hot days in front of the breeze.

You can do something as simple as hanging old box fans pointing in their direction.... someplace they can catch a nice breeze.


----------



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

arcticow said:


> Simplest way I know of to cool Highlands in summer is a good set of clippers... even came close to this couple times when summers were hot in AK...


You come on over and clip my Bull any time you want!!!

Thanks,Chris


----------



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

MO_cows said:


> If the bull does not tolerate the heat well, is he the best choice for a herd sire? Are you creating a whole new generation of heat-intolerant cattle? Your cattle, your money, your decision, just something to think about.
> 
> In the meantime, yes, I think a fan in the shed would help if he spends time in there. It would have to be mounted up out of reach. Not a plastic-blade fan like you buy at WalMart for home use, but a good commercial or industrial type of fan that is heavy duty and really moves air.


Yes ,you are right about that,but I only have 2 cows and one more breeding ,then I will get a different one.
So far I'm only keeping 1 Heifer out of him and she is blond and is tolerating the heat way better.
I think I will get a fan and just run it on hotter days.
Thanks,Chris


----------



## DJ in WA (Jan 28, 2005)

ufo_chris said:


> DJ,I just read the other thread again and you said this :
> "We are trying to use animals from a cool climate (British/Scottish) in hot and humid areas.
> 
> Asking for trouble."
> ...


Yes, British breeds, including British Whites, are not ideal for hot climates. Brahma would be better. But Brahma have issues in the winter, and do not perform as well. 

Soooooooo, if you're going to use a British breed where it gets hot, you need to make sure they have traits that help them tolerate the heat. Like light colored hair and hair that sheds off well in the summer.




ufo_chris said:


> Highlands are a British breed ,and some have light hair (mine are red and blond,only the bull is dunn). And they do loose most of the longer hair in summer.
> But shouldn't the long hair be insulation against the heat too?
> Thanks,Chris


You don't want to insulate against the outside heat, because it is usually cooler than the cow.
A cow's normal body temp is about 102. So yes, if the air temp is higher than that, it might help keep them cooler, but by that time they might be dead.

You want the heat in the cow to blow off from the skin. Long hair traps air and does not allow it to blow heat off. There is a reason people don't wear dark, furry clothes in the summer.

I think I posted this link elsewhere, but you might want to review it.

http://www.stockmangrassfarmer.net/cgi-bin/page.cgi?id=570



> "North America's large land mass not only produces hot summers but cold winters. This means that in the temperate areas the animal must hair well for winter but then must quickly shed its winter coat in the spring to avoid heat stress.
> 
> There is no single factor that gives such positive results as the selection for early hair-shedding in spring,"Bonsma said.
> 
> Air is an extremely poor conductor of heat. Long hair traps air close to the body and makes it impossible for the animal to cool itself.


I have had difficulty with people accepting these well established concepts. I can only assume it is their attachment to a certain breed, and the investment they've made in them.

Hopefully with more awareness, there can be trends toward traits favoring heat tolerance which will benefit both animal and owner.

We should make some effort to make animals more comfortable for their sake, but it also benefits producers. Thousands of cattle dying in heat waves is not good for marketing. One reason I don't think the black cattle advantage will last forever.

One example:

http://www.iowabeefcenter.org/Cattlemen'sConference/heat stress study.pdf


> The weather on July 11 and 12, 1995 was a deadly
> combination of high temperature, high relative
> humidity, no cloud cover and no wind.
> -----------------------------------
> ...


----------

